# Three Bears



## norgeskog (Mar 2, 2005)

It was nearly dinner time in the bear house, and mama bear was busily stirring the porrage on the stove.  Baby bear comes in from outside after smelling the wonderful aroma, and says, "my bowl is all empty.' Which gets a glare from mama bear.   A few minutes later, in walks papa bear, who sits down, stares at his bowl and growls "my bowl is empty too."  Mama bear glares at them both and says "bittch, bittch, bittch, I haven't even poured it yet.


----------

